# LFTS 11-15 OPENING DAY BABY!!



## Macs13

Richard Cranium said:


> Just like Christmas morning!!!! Watched Escanaba in da Moonlight last night, got a big pot of chili already for today (did a shift from tradition and made white chicken chili to make the wife happier) and just trying to get my poop in a group, so to speak. Guzzling coffee and taking a pile of home made Monster cookies to the woods. Planning on an all day sit. Good luck to all and be safe!


Coffee, cookies, and chili. I wouldn't make it out of the stand before I  meself. Lol. You know how to live, sir!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey

Good luck all! Cameras have been going off since the weather quit early this morning. Most activity I’ve had in a while. Will be headed out shortly, hopefully I don’t bump too many.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Morning sunshines. Everyone stay safe. Headed out the door now.


----------



## Former grunt

Been in my stand about 30 minutes now, always a noisy walk in no matter which way I go, 3 headlamps to the east, need em in the hardwoods north and south of me to push the deer early.


----------



## Lumberman

Orange army let’s roll!!


----------



## bowhunter426

I am setup. Been in since 5:30. Had to flash my light at a two guys headed this way. Both headed off in different directions that should help me. Forgot my binos in the truck. Kicking myself for that right now. Going to be a long day of wondering if that was a deer in the cattail edge or just my imagination. Good luck


----------



## Bucman

46 straight here. Pew pew


----------



## y2ba

On stand with coffee and the heater on low. Feels good to be sitting in a comfy seat with a roof over my head. First gun opener in the thumb since i was a kid. As much as i miss the big woods, I’m very interested to see how this plays out. We got our first peak of the big 10pt we had on cam all summer last night. Fingers crossed he shows his face again today. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Good luck everyone. Be safe! I hope you all bag a buck of your dreams.


----------



## Thomas F

Im in. Cold, quiet and crunchy in Muskegon. Should hear them coming


----------



## protectionisamust

Im up in the stand on the edge of bedding. Waiting for daylight. Good luck!


----------



## Water swatter

Been up and in for 45 mins, all situated waiting on day light. Sitting on the edge of bedding in a transition area between standing beans , let’s see what happens, deer were on the move seen about a dozen in my 40 min drive


----------



## Carpenter Bill

All tucked away in lucky #13,gotta snow on the way all day long in Antrim county. Snow on the ground. Let's roll good luck to everyone and be SAFE


----------



## goosebandit2

Got in about 30 minutes ago, good luck everyone and be safe.

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday

Took my time walking to my blind.
Had 6 or 7 deer right by it when I walked in..I'm a little concerned though because I saw a trail of tacks going straight to my blind :/
Nobody is here but I'd prefer no confrontations this morning lol.


----------



## Daisycutter

Up and in. Livingston county, tucked into SE corner of farm between WW and hay field with bedding to the north. Same stand I killed a decent 2 1/2 eight out of last weekend. Only buck i shoot would be one of two shooters I had eyes on last weekend but never presented shots for the bow. If no opportunity on them, then a fat doe will do just fine this afternoon as well. Tucked in for all day if need be.
Good luck all!


----------



## aacosta

I'm in. Deer already moving, wish they would wait


----------



## crossneyes

Skinner 2 said:


> Good luck everybody.
> 
> Im planning a all day sit. Loaded up my blind with pringles, lil Debbie, nitty bars, pepsi and tea. Will be carrying in italian sausage, onion, peppers and buns for the grill. A hot lunch inside the blind is much better.
> 
> Ill come out if shots taken by dad or myself. Then back in asap.


I brought ham & swiss to toast!


----------



## spikekilla

Fresh inch or so overnight in Missaukee. Decoy in the rye plot LFG !!!


----------



## Macs13

I'm in and settled. Crispity chrunchety walk to the stand. I'll hear em coming today, lol. Sure hope I picked the right stand. Good luck and be safe out there, fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes

Ready in Calhoun. Saw a dandy on the drive over!


----------



## Don’tgoenough

Been sitting since 6. Woke up at 3 and could see my breath in the camper. Had to run out and switch to the other tank. Just started to warm up and caught another 45 minutes of shuteye but everything good. Good luck everyone. “ Aim small, miss small”


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just sat down, Saginaw County.

Kicked up deer twice. Figured I would. Perfect morning.

Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Up and in. Bay county. Last night was very eventful with 2 of our shooter bucks coming through just out of bow range. They aren’t far…hopefully they come back through today. Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000

All set up in Genesee county..nice calm morning..good luck everyone and be safe..let's get some meat in the freezer

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock

Thank the maker, only 1 LFTS thread was started today! Any more & OGB probably would've put me on double secret probation. Heavy on the lead & light on the trigger boys and girls! Be safe & shoot straight!!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

We made it! Little late to the blind, but it's still pretty dark out there. Glad to see you guys again this year. Missed ya'll!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

LFTS in SC Chippewa county. 2” of fresh snow and it’s still coming down. Good luck hunters.


----------



## Airoh

Under 10 minutes to go on the east side!!


----------



## sniper

Black ice on the way to camp has already got the heart pumping this morning. Dad, youngest son and myself are safely in. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MrFysch

All set here in da western YOOP...snowy and cold this morning. Let's hope the 2 shooters on trail cam in the last hour stick around today. Good luck hunters!


----------



## Macs13

2 minutes to go in Jackson County. No early shots where I'm at. Here we go. 


Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu

Good luck all, shoot straight!


----------



## Craves

In the stand and ready to go.

Clear skies, 32 degrees with west winds here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Deskjockey1

In the blind. Bumped one on the way out. Wondering why I didn’t remove the Velcro screen from the pop up when we set it up. I already feel last nights chili wanting to make an exit. Good thing I’m prepared. First thing I always pack is TP!


----------



## 1morebite

Wife and I all settled, Montcalm county.
First shot heard at 7:02!


----------



## TheLionsFan

First shot heard for me was 6:53 am.

Just had a small 6 or 8 walk out in front of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deskjockey1

No Dedgoose yet, looks like he forgot to set his alarm! Maybe he’ll see the sunrise of an opener next year.


----------



## bluealaskan

Good luck everyone. Shoot straight and be safe. Beautiful morning, we are blessed.
.


----------



## Sewey

Sweating my a** off but I’m in. I was 3 sticks up a tree I’ve been eyeing and it wasn’t going to work. Climbed down and pulled back to the tree I shot the turkey in the other night. Trying to cool off, legal shooting time is now, no shots heard yet.


----------



## deepwoods

In my spot in Iosco County. One lonely fawn so far. What a gorgeous morning in this part of the swamp

First shot was at 6:41.

.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever

Crisp and clear here in Clair County this morning, opted for the thicker stuff to start the day, nothing so far, good luck and shoot straight!!


----------



## Sewey

0 deer seen, 0 shots heard. All is quiet in Berrien Co so far.


----------



## PTPD2312

Little buck near my dead one. Tarsals worked lol


----------



## John Hine

Not a single shot heard here in Kalkaska co.. Heavy wet snow has everything, including me soaked. Shoulda went with the pop up I guess!


----------



## Deadeer

Sewey said:


> 0 deer seen, 0 shots heard. All is quiet in Berrien Co so far.


Just south of you in LaPprte county, IN.


----------



## bl_42

Up to 35 shots here in Wexford. One lone doe for me so far. Usually get my best movement in this stand between 9-11 so I’ll ride it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan

Sounds like 4th of July out here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradym54

Shot an 8. Think he's done. Up to 46 shots here on the Oscoda/Crawford line.


----------



## dewy6068

My 9 yr old son is behind the gun today. Had this 6 pt at 30 yds at first light and he decided to pass him. Then had 2 doe and 2 fawns come through. They got a pass too…. Sure hope he does not regret those decisions! Beautiful morning in Arenac county!!












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6

Basket 8 snuck up on me trotting. He only stopped once and behind a group of trees. Couldn’t get him to stop again. Only shot I had was him running so I elected not to touch one off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Baybum

Only about 10 shots....15 counting ones way off here on lapeer public. Of the 3 accesses I passed only 1 had a truck. Only one other person parked by me. One shot pretty close at about 7. None before shooting. I hope it was the guy parked by me I know the truck and its a father/ tween son combo.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm

LabtechLewis said:


> Well, despite the all-night ozone treatment, I can't get the patchouli oil scent out of my backpack. @jr28schalm , is this going to be a problem or should I just go full @DEDGOOSE this morning?!?


Just leave this in your pocket all year. Shet stinks. Skunk and deer piss equals no deer


----------



## brushbuster

Nothing here


----------



## old graybeard

2 bucks running a doe hard just blew past mel


----------



## Jimbo 09

Only 3 shots so far in ne Livingston. Passed two small bucks and acouple does so far.


----------



## General Ottsc

Not much shooting here in Roscommon County. Duck hunters sounded like they had a good morning at 1st light.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Cousin shot one, uncle shot one, dad and I haven't seen any yet. 13 shots almost all close, I think a lot of my pet does have died this AM


----------



## Dynrat

Well. That happened fast. Decent 6-point came in. Watched him for about 10-15 minutes trying to decide. Finally decided to let the 450 rip. Not my biggest buck but my first in 4-5 years. Dropped where he stood about 40 yards from my pop-up. Gonna let him lay and see if he draws anything else. 

Not gonna lie. Given the last couple years. Prayed a little and cried a little. Glad I finally drug myself out into the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

Chriss83 said:


> Haven't heard a shot even in the distance. Ne. Kalamazoo County.


Very quit here. I’m in Kalamazoo also


----------



## d_rek

3pt came in to 100,yards. Neighbor reporting a doe to our west. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichiFishy

Slow ro far for me here in East Kent. Except for the 50ish Wood Ducks that landed about 65 yds away. Hoping I hear a combine fire up to take down the corn behind me, but that would be a miracle.


----------



## BucksandDucks

122 shots so far, first shot was actually legal in shiawassee. Just a doe and fawn so far


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Point Blank Kennels said:


> My 11 yr old just shot this one trailin a doe
> View attachment 798705


That boy of yours has it going on…..tell him ole Flight said Congrats!
Flight


----------



## freeheel

Dynrat said:


> Well. That happened fast. Decent 6-point came in. Watched him for about 10-15 minutes trying to decide. Finally decided to let the 450 rip. Not my biggest buck but my first in 4-5 years. Dropped where he stood about 40 yards from my pop-up. Gonna let him lay and see if he draws anything else.
> 
> Not gonna lie. Given the last couple years. Prayed a little and cried a little. Glad I finally drug myself out into the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic


----------



## wildcoy73

still no shots near me nearest one a good 600yards away.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## xebadir

Had the window open at shooting time just west of the Midland county line - only heard a few shots - nothing like past years thus far. Suspect crunchy entrances and slower starting deer might be contributing. Will be up around midday after work.


----------



## wolfe

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 798706


Reuben chase the light it’s your buck🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Charlevoix County, why o why did I forget the bacon I cooked to snack on? I could use some right about now.


Still waiting for deer to show up...


----------



## JasonSlayer

S.E. hillsdale county, out with the two boys. Up to 45 shots so far. Seen 2 doe and a decent buck across the field.


----------



## 1morebite

stndpenguin said:


> Packed way too many munchies to tag out this early. What a nutty series of events. Osceola County APR just helped me net a 140+ inch monster
> View attachment 798694





PTPD2312 said:


> 8 pt down with a .44 mag iron sights but a broken tine so a 7. Leaving him lay for now. Maybe his tarsals will attract another.
> View attachment 798695





Point Blank Kennels said:


> My 11 yr old just shot this one trailin a doe
> View attachment 798705


Congrats hunters!
Nothing beats an opening day buck!


----------



## TrailMarker

All hell broke loose! Updates at 11!


----------



## TheLionsFan

Had a super good morning. Deer everywhere. Now it’s come to a complete stop. Nothing at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craves

Dynrat said:


> Well. That happened fast. Decent 6-point came in. Watched him for about 10-15 minutes trying to decide. Finally decided to let the 450 rip. Not my biggest buck but my first in 4-5 years. Dropped where he stood about 40 yards from my pop-up. Gonna let him lay and see if he draws anything else.
> 
> Not gonna lie. Given the last couple years. Prayed a little and cried a little. Glad I finally drug myself out into the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done the same thing in years past.

Congratulations on the buck...glad to read you are back in the woods.


----------



## bl_42

Dad just dropped a doe on the other side of the property. That guy deserves a round of applause he puts in his hours!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Welp….never been much of a gun hunter and I haven’t killed a deer since 2011 with a gun. I put a stand up for the opener and put it right on the X, had a buck chasing a doe before first light and he pushed her into a pile of dead falls right next to me. When it was light enough to see I was scanning the deadfall’s for the doe and there stood the buck 15 yards broadside….he bedded down facing away from me so I was trying to talk myself out of shooting him because I think he is only a 2 year old. He stood up and turned quartering away at 15 yards so I said the heck with it. I tried to break the shoulder but missed, he went down on the shot and got back up, he was running hurt as he ran out of site. I waited a half hour and got down lots of blood but he made it on the neighbors place, so I backed out waiting for noon to go look .
Flight


----------



## sniper

One doe early so far with a mosquito and a live wasp in my hunting shack. Have green leaves still with snow. This world is whacky!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## crossneyes

Twin youngsters!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

PunyTrout said:


> Charlevoix County, why o why did I forget the bacon I cooked to snack on? I could use some right about now.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for deer to show up...
> 
> View attachment 798711


Love the pic, have so many great memories just like that in a very similar scene.. Basics were the best


----------



## Groundsize

J D said:


> 18yr old daughter just texted
> She's got an 8pt on the ground wahoo
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


So awesome


----------



## Monsterbuck

redwings13 said:


> I am an avid follower to LFTS. Gets you going on those long sits. Only saw 1 deer this morning. My best so far.
> Shoot straight and aim small.
> View attachment 798769


Only takes one, if it’s the right one! Congrats on a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigmayer

Really coming down now in Antrim co. Quiet day so far










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tom (mich)

MISurveyor said:


> My 12 yo son got his first this morning at daybreak on Ogemaw Co State Land. Couldn't be more proud for all the effort and deerless sits he's put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damnnnn!! And state land to boot, great job. That poor kid is gonna have an uphill battle to top that one!


----------



## Ieatshrooms

MrFysch said:


> BBD.....AWESOME yooper 10pt...noon special!
> View attachment 798763


Congrats man. Sounds like you've been working hard for it this year. That buck is something special there!


----------



## John Hine

Moved deep into my swamp blind. Almost no hunting preassure around me this year, it’s odd. About 4” of snow on the ground but it’s melting, everything is wet & dripping, I’m in a popup now. Congrats to all who scored this morning, some real dandies!! (I hate snow!!!)


----------



## kotz21

MrFysch said:


> BBD.....AWESOME yooper 10pt...noon special!
> View attachment 798763


Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Airoh

Turkeys headed south a few hours ago. Turned around and slowly worked their way back


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins

Got in a tree by 5, but by 11 my feet weren't having it. Got down to still hunt into an evening spot from the ground. Hoping everyone's having a great day. I posted yesterday about being nervous going out for my first gun opener. Here I am today, and I've only seen one other hunter. Surprising for SELP public!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichMatt

Managed to hang a doe this morning off of my buddies moms place in Cass Co. 

Saw 10 DnFs this morning. Which is pretty good for this location. Sadly no bucks. Heading back out shortly. 

Still have good snow on the ground at this time but expect it to melt soon. 

Be safe. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target

Sitting in a bedding area, was covered in deer until 12:30. Just 2 small bucks. Going to be here all day. Hopefully mr big comes in the afternoon shift.


----------



## fishgod

Finally saw my first deer of the day at 1:03. A decent buck at 120 yards but he cut in the pines. Checking other shooting lanes I spotted another nice buck cutting the corner at 60 yards. At least I know I have two bucks at least on the farm that are in their feet. Sitting till dark thirty with hopes something comes past me. 
Congrats to all the successful today. Some real nice deer were taken this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

Congratulations to all the deer slayers. I can't see pictures on my phone anymore. Sure would be nice to see them....oh well.

Anyway somebody was questioning jelly quantity on PBJs a week ago.

I just pile as much as I can get on there heaping directly in the middle leaving a peanut butter edge all the way around. Press top layer of bread to peanut butter gluing the jelly in the center.

Then seal the baggy almost shut and blow air into the bag. This protects the PBJ from damages on the way to stand in your pac.

Eat sandwich then kill buck.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6

RMH said:


> Congratulations to all the deer slayers. I can't see pictures on my phone anymore. Sure would be nice to see them....oh well.
> 
> Anyway somebody was questioning jelly quantity on PBJs a week ago.
> 
> I just pile as much as I can get on there heaping directly in the middle leaving a peanut butter edge all the way around. Press top layer of bread to peanut butter gluing the jelly in the center.
> 
> Then seal the baggy almost shut and blow air into the bag. This protects the PBJ from damages on the way to stand in your pac.
> 
> Eat sandwich then kill buck.
> View attachment 798775
> View attachment 798776
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m trying the eat a sandwich then kill approach right now.










Congrats to everyone successful today so far, some great bucks taken and stories made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks

RMH said:


> Congratulations to all the deer slayers. I can't see pictures on my phone anymore. Sure would be nice to see them....oh well.
> 
> Anyway somebody was questioning jelly quantity on PBJs a week ago.
> 
> I just pile as much as I can get on there heaping directly in the middle leaving a peanut butter edge all the way around. Press top layer of bread to peanut butter gluing the jelly in the center.
> 
> Then seal the baggy almost shut and blow air into the bag. This protects the PBJ from damages on the way to stand in your pac.
> 
> Eat sandwich then kill buck.
> View attachment 798775
> View attachment 798776
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That was me. I like the technique


----------



## MichiFishy

Slow here, but snacking well and passing time watching a Mink.


----------



## LTH

My kids at the back of the property are seeing some small bucks and does this afternoon. Good to hear they are up and on their feet. Just need something decent to walk out.


----------



## xebadir

Up finally in midland - bumped a deer getting in and managed to push it to someone it would seem. Hoping for a visitor as others arrive for the afternoon


----------



## Scottygvsu

Back at it after the traditional breakfast with my nephew.
Congrats to all the successful hunters so far


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Rich, I just did eat a Sammich....But also had an Apple Dumpling that granny made. Not sure if that adds to the Success level but will report out tonight after the hunt!


----------



## Dynrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks

12 year old daughter is still hanging in tough with me in the pop up. Just wish we would see more deer than the 2 this morning. She has an itchy trigger finger


----------



## old graybeard

MrFysch said:


> BBD.....AWESOME yooper 10pt...noon special!
> View attachment 798763


Great buck. Congrats! I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## dinoday

My mid-day sit has been uneventful lol. 
If I can see half the does I saw this morning I should at least get a opportunity. 
Glad I brought snacks!


----------



## old graybeard

redwings13 said:


> I am an avid follower to LFTS. Gets you going on those long sits. Only saw 1 deer this morning. My best so far.
> Shoot straight and aim small.
> View attachment 798769


Hell of a buck! You did good. Congrats


----------



## Piranha man

Found hi


Piranha man said:


> Shot fired, didn't have much time, spun went into thick on left 140yds on 2 track at bend. Definitely 4 or 5yo buck looked like a muley, stranger no pics
> View attachment 798735





Piranha man said:


> Shot fired, didn't have much time, spun went into thick on left 140yds on 2 track at bend. Definitely 4 or 5yo buck looked like a muley, stranger no pics
> View attachment 798735


Found him
View attachment 798787


----------



## old graybeard

MichMatt said:


> Managed to hang a doe this morning off of my buddies moms place in Cass Co.
> 
> Saw 10 DnFs this morning. Which is pretty good for this location. Sadly no bucks. Heading back out shortly.
> 
> Still have good snow on the ground at this time but expect it to melt soon.
> 
> Be safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Now work on that buck tag. Good luck!


----------



## lizajane

Wife broke the 6 year drought. She took a nice healthy Doe this morning. My turn tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1968

My sons,


----------



## mike1968




----------



## Craves

Back out for the afternoon sit. Mrs. Craves will be sitting in the pop up on the plot...it way too cold for her this morning!

Congratulations to all the successful hunters. Truly enjoy seeing the pictures and reading the stories.

Skies have become a little overcast, but the sun peeking through feels good. 43 degrees and still windy here in St. Clair County.

Good Luck!


----------



## edenwildlife

Decided to go hunting this morning. Got this guy around 8am.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just sat back down. Kicked up a small buck and doe walking in.

Got news that the neighbor shot a big one. Go figure. I’m a real “Michigan fan” when I hear that news.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabeup

Saw nothing this morning in our traditional spot this morning. Not even a squirrel. A big branch broke off an oak, way high up. Landed 15 feet from me. Scared the beejeebers outta me. Decided to sit the powerlines on Pine st.; back side of Brush Lake. Maybe we'll get lucky there.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Moved down from my stand to sit on the ground where I ended up seeing some deer run through right before I got down for the morning. 

Sure enough my plan worked. Had 3 does almost run right into my lap. Didn’t even have my gun in hand. Now thats some excitement.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

Back in for the afternoon. Hope the buck that slipped behind me this morning makes a return trip in front of me this time.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Wow the deer I just saw hopped the street and one got hit by a car. Heard it all. Poor guys car is in bad shape but hey he’s going back with some meat


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Wind has picked up and so has the rain snow mix. Nada since around 10am. No shots either. Everything is soaking wet here


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trunkslammer

No service or luck in the blind this morning. Did see one doe and 2 bobcats which was incredible. Up in the oak ridges tonight, reporting from Luther.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Flight of the arrow said:


> Welp….never been much of a gun hunter and I haven’t killed a deer since 2011 with a gun. I put a stand up for the opener and put it right on the X, had a buck chasing a doe before first light and he pushed her into a pile of dead falls right next to me. When it was light enough to see I was scanning the deadfall’s for the doe and there stood the buck 15 yards broadside….he bedded down facing away from me so I was trying to talk myself out of shooting him because I think he is only a 2 year old. He stood up and turned quartering away at 15 yards so I said the heck with it. I tried to break the shoulder but missed, he went down on the shot and got back up, he was running hurt as he ran out of site. I waited a half hour and got down lots of blood but he made it on the neighbors place, so I backed out waiting for noon to go look .
> Flight
> View attachment 798712
> 
> View attachment 798713


Its been a roller coasters……started walking out at11:30 and found last blood, he bedded down about 40 yards from the last place I saw him and got back up. When I ran out of blood I was fallowing turned up leaves and when I got to the property line I heard something brakeing brush to my left so I backed out. Went back to that spot and found him dead just outside his last bed, I totally misjudged this buck and he is larger that I thought. Not only is he my best firearms deer but my best overall. I don’t know what happened on the shot because I hit him 3 feet right of where I was aiming at 10 yards. I just did it right and gave him time…..I feel so blessed to have shot this guy !
Flight


----------



## dewy6068

This has to be the luckiest kid I know!! Blake made a perfect 140 yd shot on his target buck at 8:35 am this morning! We call this buck Turkey Foot because his left antler looks just like one. Blake said he was going to shoot Turkey foot back in August when we got the first picture of him and sure enough he did! 

The morning started out great with a 6 pt at 30 yds at first light and Blake said he wasn’t big enough and passed him up. We saw a couple doe and fawns shortly after that and he decided to wait for a buck. At 8:35 this guy stepped out and Blake broke in the new Savage 110 in 350 Legend right!

































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday

Well, my move paid off..doe down!


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just had a one horned 3pt at 15 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch

old graybeard said:


> Great buck. Congrats! I knew it was just a matter of time.


Thanks! Hardest I've ever worked to kill a deer this year. Sitting by the fire with a big stogie and a cocktail!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

No action since morning. Long day. Do it again tomorrow. Weather looks perfect. Congrats to all the successful hunters!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BigWoods

Tough pass.


----------



## AKhunter

Congrats Groundsize


----------



## On Target

Big 6, no brows. 16 inside spread . Don't have a big 6 on wall, but will now. 3:15 pm, my 10 was at 4:15 old time, so they were both the exact time.


----------



## LTH

Ugh 😫🤬 I dislike my neighbors.


----------



## riverman

Eleven different bucks, six eights and the best was the buck I posted a video on passing. Time for some new scenery until winter/cold forces better animals to my parts. Been frustrating this year so far with lack of shooters


----------



## Airoh

Congrats hunters. 
no big buck for me. But a great day nonetheless. 
lfts helped make it so. Great pics of some nice bucks🙂


----------



## ottertrapper

Flight of the arrow said:


> Its been a roller coasters……started walking out at11:30 and found last blood, he bedded down about 40 yards from the last place I saw him and got back up. When I ran out of blood I was fallowing turned up leaves and when I got to the property line I heard something brakeing brush to my left so I backed out. Went back to that spot and found him dead just outside his last bed, I totally misjudged this buck and he is larger that I thought. Not only is he my best firearms deer but my best overall. I don’t know what happened on the shot because I hit him 3 feet right of where I was aiming at 10 yards. I just did it right and gave him time…..I feel so blessed to have shot this guy !
> Flight
> View attachment 798793
> 
> View attachment 798794
> 
> View attachment 798795


Awesome buck !! 3’ right where did you hit him? Way to do it right and back out it sure paid off congrats!!


----------



## JasonSlayer

edenwildlife said:


> Decided to go hunting this morning. Got this guy around 8am.
> View attachment 798790


Congratulations, I hope that eased your mind for a min. It will get easier in time if you let it. Today looks like a good start.


----------



## JasonSlayer

No deer today but the boys and I had a blast. Seen 11 total, boys could have dropped a pair of yearling does but decided to wait. COMFORMATION, Jerome country market is charging $125 per deer for gun season and M&M is $120 for gun season. Brother called and told me. Back at it again in the morning and congrats to all the successful hunters today.


----------



## throughtheice88

I have to give a big shout out to this young man, 15 year old cousin of mine. He has worked his tail off and put in the hours the last few years and was rewarded with his first buck last year! 

Fast forward to today. Was in before sunrise this morning and late in the morning watched a nice buck lay down in a thick fencrow about 200 yards away. He was hunting with a shotgun and sabots. He refused to leave. His brother's and dad played spotter for him throughout the afternoon but the most the buck would do is stand up, reposition, and lay back down. Well they devised a plan, and his dad snuck through the woods to bring a 450 bushmaster to him. Finally, after 5 o'clock this evening, that buck stood and with a solid rest that young man touched one off, dropping him in his tracks and ending a standoff that lasted all day long! 15 years old, sat from sun up to nearly sundown, refusing to give up. Can't tell you how proud I am of him!


----------



## CDN1

throughtheice88 said:


> I have to give a big shout out to this young man, 15 year old cousin of mine. He has worked his tail off and put in the hours the last few years and was rewarded with his first buck last year!
> 
> Fast forward to today. Was in before sunrise this morning and late in the morning watched a nice buck lay down in a thick fencrow about 200 yards away. He was hunting with a shotgun and sabots. He refused to leave. His brother's and dad played spotter for him throughout the afternoon but the most the buck would do is stand up, reposition, and lay back down. Well they devised a plan, and his dad snuck through the woods to bring a 450 bushmaster to him. Finally, after 5 o'clock this evening, that buck stood and with a solid rest that young man touched one off, dropping him in his tracks and ending a standoff that lasted all day long! 15 years old, sat from sun up to nearly sundown, refusing to give up. Can't tell you how proud I am of him!
> View attachment 798835


Congrats to the young man. Great buck! He even looks smart dead. Feels good to play the game and win!


----------



## Carpenter Bill

MrFysch said:


> Thanks! Hardest I've ever worked to kill a deer this year. Sitting by the fire with a big stogie and a cocktail!


Congrats on your buck. We will be back in da up next year. Miss it.


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins

first gun opener for me. Sat all day. 0 deer seen, but 0 deer spooked on my entry/exit. So I'll count everything as a win haha. Truthfully, it's frustrating how few deer I've been able to see this year, but I just remind myself of why I started hunting, and one of the main reasons is to have personal time (married, grad student, 2 young kids, etc) and reconnect with nature. So just getting out is a reward. Hope you all had great, safe openers. Cheers!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tron322

Just got home, washing some clothes and getting a fire going to dry other stuff.

Only saw two deer, a young 1.5 forkhorn with maybe a brow tine. Was a ways off but we had good terrain for my wife to get closer. I watched from about 300 yards away with our daughter as she got to within about 100 yards and shot. He jumped once and flicked his tail, looked around and wandered back into the woods. She never thought to fire another shot becuase she felt so good about it. I could tell through my binoculars he was fine.

Had snow still at around lunchtime so it was easy to track him walking off with no blood, no hair, just a total miss. Only thing that made sense is she hit a branch on the edge of the ravine she worked through and it deflected the round.

Sat for a couple more hours and got ready to go as another wind and snow squall moved in. We just walked away from our spot when I looked back and saw a deer standing across where we just sat for almost 6 hours.

She used a shooting stick and nailed this one, a smaller doe but her first deer. Mother and daughter wanted to drag it a bit so I snapped a decent photo with a wet lens.


----------



## General Ottsc

No deer today. Saw some squirrels, birds, and one mouse who decided to hang out in my blind for a bit. Now that shots have been fired, hopefully the swamp will be a bit more productive tomorrow. Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## old graybeard

mike1968 said:


> View attachment 798789


Congrats


----------



## Doghouse 5

Piranha man said:


> Found hi
> 
> 
> Found him
> View attachment 798787
> 
> 
> View attachment 798866
> View attachment 798869


Oh, yeah!!!!!
Congratulations


----------



## dinoday

Congratulations on all those bucks!
I don't think there was another person on state land with me all day.
Nobody was there when I went out and nobody was there when I came and grabbed my sled.
Very few shots all day, maybe 6 tonight including my own.
Maybe everyone had to work? 
I'm cutting my deer tomorrow morning and heading to work myself.


----------



## JasonSlayer

Groundsize said:


> Morning stand sandwich And the afternoon stand nutty bar.
> View attachment 798802
> 
> View attachment 798801


Iowa hunter.


----------



## Former grunt

Was comical this morning watching all the guys coming in from the east on either side of the creek, counted 9 different headlamps at various times, guys shining each other, never heard a shot from that way. About 650 a.m. I had a doe in front of me till Mr late came through making all kinds of racket with his headlamp just a blazing. Only seen 2 bucks this morning, one for a split second behind me moving from cover to cover and a 4 point running for it's life also behind me. Ended up doubling on some does after 10 which by then pretty much all the hunters to my east had left including the 2 hunters that walked in slightly after 7 a.m. then left by 830 after just standing slightly upwind of a guy in his tree stand. Non stop doe parade this morning, if I would have had more doe tags, I would have ran outta ammo before tags. Ended up getting down close to one and dealing with those does with help from guys at camp then bought 2 more doe tags and back to the tree. The usual deer driving party's never showed up. About 415 p.m. a buck stood up about 80 yards north of me from some thick stuff and then took off west. About 2 minutes later here comes the same guy from this morning breaking branches just being loud no clue he spooked a buck, he ended up going north again. About 20 minutes before dark I had one cross from thick stuff from the north west, splash across the creek and stay in the thick stuff to my southwest. Back at it tomorrow same tree but I'll be watching the south east to see if that buck crosses again.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Flight of the arrow said:


> Its been a roller coasters……started walking out at11:30 and found last blood, he bedded down about 40 yards from the last place I saw him and got back up. When I ran out of blood I was fallowing turned up leaves and when I got to the property line I heard something brakeing brush to my left so I backed out. Went back to that spot and found him dead just outside his last bed, I totally misjudged this buck and he is larger that I thought. Not only is he my best firearms deer but my best overall. I don’t know what happened on the shot because I hit him 3 feet right of where I was aiming at 10 yards. I just did it right and gave him time…..I feel so blessed to have shot this guy !
> Flight
> View attachment 798793
> 
> View attachment 798794
> 
> View attachment 798795


That is the good kind of "mis-judging " we all hope for !!! Lol
Great job on the recovery!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

throughtheice88 said:


> I have to give a big shout out to this young man, 15 year old cousin of mine. He has worked his tail off and put in the hours the last few years and was rewarded with his first buck last year!
> 
> Fast forward to today. Was in before sunrise this morning and late in the morning watched a nice buck lay down in a thick fencrow about 200 yards away. He was hunting with a shotgun and sabots. He refused to leave. His brother's and dad played spotter for him throughout the afternoon but the most the buck would do is stand up, reposition, and lay back down. Well they devised a plan, and his dad snuck through the woods to bring a 450 bushmaster to him. Finally, after 5 o'clock this evening, that buck stood and with a solid rest that young man touched one off, dropping him in his tracks and ending a standoff that lasted all day long! 15 years old, sat from sun up to nearly sundown, refusing to give up. Can't tell you how proud I am of him!
> View attachment 798835


Awesome buck!! Beautiful deer !
Huge congratulations!!


----------



## BucksandDucks

Can't say how proud I am of my 12 year old daughter. Sat all day in a pop up with no heat and never complained once (we did go through a few hot hands though). Only saw a doe and fawn this morning and that was it for the day, never complained. Asked her several times if she wanted to go in and she said no. Doofus neighbors wandering around the last hour of light and I was more annoyed than she was. Great kid


----------



## Doghouse 5

throughtheice88 said:


> I have to give a big shout out to this young man, 15 year old cousin of mine. He has worked his tail off and put in the hours the last few years and was rewarded with his first buck last year!
> 
> Fast forward to today. Was in before sunrise this morning and late in the morning watched a nice buck lay down in a thick fencrow about 200 yards away. He was hunting with a shotgun and sabots. He refused to leave. His brother's and dad played spotter for him throughout the afternoon but the most the buck would do is stand up, reposition, and lay back down. Well they devised a plan, and his dad snuck through the woods to bring a 450 bushmaster to him. Finally, after 5 o'clock this evening, that buck stood and with a solid rest that young man touched one off, dropping him in his tracks and ending a standoff that lasted all day long! 15 years old, sat from sun up to nearly sundown, refusing to give up. Can't tell you how proud I am of him!
> View attachment 798835


I love the story leading up to his success!!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Congrats to all of the lucky hunters today! I dont have enough time, or good enough service to go through each one individually, but looks like a pretty successful day overall!


----------



## Ryfarm48

Had a pretty fun day of sitting, seen 30 or more throughout the day, I had to use crossbow per the landowners request, he has some of the best land in Jackson County, don't want to lose my spot. Started off with a little dip in the creek when I slipped on the crossing board we use, got drenched at 550am, sat wet and frozen in my stand till 10, couldn't take it any longer. After drying gear, came back had 15 deer under my stand at 245pm. Heard moderate amount of shots, seen 7 or 8 bucks, one shooter, the rest does. All deer were 30 to 70 yds away throughout the day. Fun just being out for opening day. Heading to Missouri tomorrow to inspect our new farm we purchased. Congrats to a lot of great deer taken today on this forum. Really cool seeing the younger folks knocking down some good deer today. Congrats to all. Another blessed opening day.


----------



## aacosta

Got to my stand this AM and deer were under me by 630 and gone by shooting light. Slow. The neighbor shot. Next deer I see is at 930. A small 6 I let walk at 20 yards. Then at 1030 I see movement, big 8 on the neighbor to the south, i grunt, headed my direction. Sweet. Until the neighbor north drives his big tractor to get his deer. Buck gone. I leave at 1130 for an hour to eat/bathroom. Back in stand. The small 6 and doe skirt me at 5pm. Same neighbor shoots. Last 5 minutes, a doe comes back to my plot. Bang at 50 yards. First deer for me with 350 legend. Ran 40. Sweet gun. Meat in freezer. Now buck hunting only


----------



## Namrock

Congratulations to everyone that got their opening day deer! And everyone else that was out there enjoying their time out there. Saw probably 15-18 does and fawns, tongues hanging out running for cover from 7am - 1pm on dad's place Jackson/Calhoun line (must've heard 40-50 CLOSE shots there today) Moved to Brother in law's tree farm closer to Jackson from 2:15- dark, saw 1 doe with a leg flopping around behind her. No I couldn't get a shot where she was in the thick. Used to get so excited about the opener, it was all I could think about & couldn't hardly sleep. Now I almost dread it when it arrives. I sound like a grumpy old man 
Back to work, I'll get back out Saturday & see if anything survived and moves before 11pm around there lol.


----------



## Namrock

old graybeard said:


> I've never been mad at Norm. Great guy that I would love to have a beer with. Sorry if anyone thought differently.


It was all in fun, I knew you weren't mad OGB. & Anytime you want to get a beer, I'm buying!
And don't listen to @wild bill, he's normally in no condition to give an accurate assessment of our get togethers😜 (CRASH, Who the hell put my grill there?!?)


----------



## old graybeard

aacosta said:


> Got to my stand this AM and deer were under me by 630 and gone by shooting light. Slow. The neighbor shot. Next deer I see is at 930. A small 6 I let walk at 20 yards. Then at 1030 I see movement, big 8 on the neighbor to the south, i grunt, headed my direction. Sweet. Until the neighbor north drives his big tractor to get his deer. Buck gone. I leave at 1130 for an hour to eat/bathroom. Back in stand. The small 6 and doe skirt me at 5pm. Same neighbor shoots. Last 5 minutes, a doe comes back to my plot. Bang at 50 yards. First deer for me with 350 legend. Ran 40. Sweet gun. Meat in freezer. Now buck hunting only
> View attachment 798887
> 
> View attachment 798888


Congrats


----------



## Ingbow

Congrats to all. This guy I hope to see in a year or two.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

JasonSlayer said:


> YUP. That right here wins the thread. "If that's your dog, I'll find you".


They’re lucky he was a nice dog!!! 

Found the owners eventually and let them know it wasn’t a huge deal


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05

Long day! Climbed into the hang-on between bedding and standing corn at 6:00 AM. Climbed down at 1:45 once the back spasms became unbearable and laid flat on the ground at the base of the tree for 15 minutes when a noise woke me up and I slowly turned to watch a 5 pt walk by me at 10 yards. Figured I'd better get up if they're moving...back in the stand until dark.

Felt like the mid '90's all over again. Saw 30-40 does and fawns and only four small bucks, nothing over a 2 yr old. This farm needs some serious doe killing!


----------



## deepwoods

Shot the biggest buck of my life this afternoon. Story and pics to follow soon.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichMatt

old graybeard said:


> Congrats! Now work on that buck tag. Good luck!


Well my buddy shot a 10 pt this evening. Glad he could connect as I watched it all happen. Shot at 5:15 and dropped on the spot 

Glad I could help. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter

Congrats to all the successful hunters! It was a long quiet and peaceful day in the woods with very few shots heard. I saw 3 lonely fawns, a doe, and a small buck mid afternoon. I also managed to give a coyote a nice haircut at 8 am this morning. Back at it again in the morning.


----------



## Sprytle

Holy crap! Over 2 hrs and 3/4 battery to read 400 posts! Loved every minute of it! What a great day with some AMAZING deer taken! Congrats to ALL the successful hunters today!!
Me? Manistee Co. One brute of a buck at 7:30 but the way it played out couldnt get off a shot. One other little one for the day. Gotta get to bed to play it all over again. Congrats guys and gals!


----------



## TrailMarker

Oh man! Promised updates and they were delayed 11 am - 11 pm

the kid lives to be involved on all the recoveries, check it out!

would love to put the story out, but maybe put it on the deer camp thread (later). Good luck out there in the morning people, be safe!


----------



## Doghouse 5

TrailMarker said:


> Oh man! Promised updates and they were delayed 11 am - 11 pm
> 
> the kid lives to be involved on all the recoveries, check it out!
> 
> would love to put the story out, but maybe put it on the deer camp thread (later). Good luck out there in the morning people, be safe!
> View attachment 798906
> 
> View attachment 798907
> 
> View attachment 798905


Your kid is serious!! Each pose (picture) is setting the stage of seriousness! 
1st. Picture- Cool ,calm and collected !!
2nd. Picture-He's warming up!!
3rd. Picture - He's blown his top ,and he can't contain his excitement ! Lol 
From the blood on the ground, to the blood on the "torso" target in the background of the 3rd. Picture.. Which is located directly below the "NO TRESSPASSING" sign! 
You come around here uninvited and things are going to get very serious!! I'll turn my kid loose on you !!! Lol
Very funny !!
Looks like an absolutely awesome , fun place to live, and grow up !!
I don't hardly notice the buck ! Great job and congratulations! 
Thank you for the start of the morning laughs!
Quite possibly Michigan Sportsman Pictures of the year..??


----------



## Doghouse 5

jakeo said:


> Hooked and ruined if he tries to get a bigger one after this one..........LOL
> CONGRATS YOUNG MAN!!


So true! So true !! Lol


----------



## TrailMarker

Liking the AR platform man! Nice!




aacosta said:


> Got to my stand this AM and deer were under me by 630 and gone by shooting light. Slow. The neighbor shot. Next deer I see is at 930. A small 6 I let walk at 20 yards. Then at 1030 I see movement, big 8 on the neighbor to the south, i grunt, headed my direction. Sweet. Until the neighbor north drives his big tractor to get his deer. Buck gone. I leave at 1130 for an hour to eat/bathroom. Back in stand. The small 6 and doe skirt me at 5pm. Same neighbor shoots. Last 5 minutes, a doe comes back to my plot. Bang at 50 yards. First deer for me with 350 legend. Ran 40. Sweet gun. Meat in freezer. Now buck hunting only
> View attachment 798887
> 
> View attachment 798888


----------



## TrailMarker

TrailMarker said:


> Liking the AR platform man! Nice!


I see so many guys buying 350 and 450, buy something with a follow up shot! Not a big fan of bolt actions, but I do like bolt ons.


----------



## JasonSlayer

Everybody has a preference when it comes to what they shoot but the first shot will always be your best regardless of what your shooting.


----------



## aacosta

only need one shot, like the AR mostly for adjustable LOP for my son when he gets a bit older. And it looks cool


----------



## Ieatshrooms

ThumbDweller said:


> View attachment 798742
> . Oldest son made the most of his opportunities this morning on our family farm in the Thumb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I hope someone bought him a liter of cola to celebrate.


----------



## TrailMarker

aacosta said:


> only need one shot, like the AR mostly for adjustable LOP for my son when he gets a bit older. And it looks cool


when I tested out the 450 years ago, I dropped 3 or 4 all in sequence, hadn’t ever done that before lol


----------

